# New and looking to learn from Ohio



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to Beesource, isis.
If you havne't found it yet you will see we have a forum here called Top Bar Hives which you might find interesting.
Sheri


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

isis said:


> So, my primary reason for bees is to pollinate and any honey would be a bonus.


That's OK to have that as your primary reason, but I think you'll find that it won't be the bees' primary reason. Your "bonus" will be their primary reason. 

Welcome!


----------



## isis (Nov 20, 2009)

Barry said:


> That's OK to have that as your primary reason, but I think you'll find that it won't be the bees' primary reason. Your "bonus" will be their primary reason.
> 
> Welcome!


Yeah, with my luck they'll ignore my garden and head for the 3 acres out front that we don't mow and is covered with Queen Anne's Lace. :no:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

My wife & I started this year, I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

Since you are in Ashland Co. May I suggest a visit to QueenRight Colonies in Spencer, Oh, not far from Lodi. They have a web site and are very experienced beekeepers,frendly and have competitive prices.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure you'll find much good information about bees & beekeeping here. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" sub-forum.

Also, I recommend checking into some local bee clubs.
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/Regional & County Clubs/countyclubs.html/ 

Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes, and are great places to find mentors and get connected to the local beekeeping community. There are a number of clubs near you. I've heard good things about the Medina club, and there's a Richland club just west of you. The Tri-County club has a massive spring meeting in Wooster, usually the first weekend of March, that draws beekeepers from all over the eastern U.S.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello! I'm up in the northwest corner of Ohio and will be setting up my first hive next spring too. It'll be a solo effort on my part...my husband volunteered to do all of my carpentry work--as long as I don't actually make him go NEAR the bees! inch: 

It'll be nice to have someone in the same area to share notes with. Good luck!


----------



## isis (Nov 20, 2009)

indypartridge said:


> Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes, and are great places to find mentors and get connected to the local beekeeping community. There are a number of clubs near you. I've heard good things about the Medina club, and there's a Richland club just west of you. *The Tri-County club has a massive spring meeting in Wooster, usually the first weekend of March, that draws beekeepers from all over the eastern U.S.*


I've heard about this and it looks like it would be very informative. It definitely can't hurt for me to attend this. Besides, it's only about 20 miles away and it's cheap


----------



## isis (Nov 20, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Hello! I'm up in the northwest corner of Ohio and will be setting up my first hive next spring too. It'll be a solo effort on my part...my husband volunteered to do all of my carpentry work--as long as I don't actually make him go NEAR the bees! inch:
> 
> It'll be nice to have someone in the same area to share notes with. Good luck!


Hello 

I know exactly where you're at, I went to school in Toledo. I cannot believe how intimidating all of this information is at first. I'm terrified I'm going to make a wrong decision that 2 years from now I'll be kicking myself for. It wouldn't be the first time, but I would really like to avoid it if I can.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

Welcome to the bee world. From what I've read here, in two years, you'll still be making incorrect decisions. I'm only in my first and it did not take me very long at all to start the kicking process.


----------



## isis (Nov 20, 2009)

hoodswoods said:


> Welcome to the bee world. From what I've read here, in two years, you'll still be making incorrect decisions. I'm only in my first and it did not take me very long at all to start the kicking process.


:lpf:

Thanks, I feel so much better now.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

It must be the weather, time of year or the full moon, but all the old-timers to the site are very grouchy today - let's call them 'grudgingly helpful', so for goodness sakes, stay out of the realm of genetics, regression and other sensitive subjects.

Just (sorta) kidding. If you have been following the site for any length of time, you will have noticed that some threads can really get folks worked up - which I find sometimes to be some of the most informative.

Regardless of the direction you take in hive designs & configuration, be prepared equipment-wise & have it set up pretty much in anticipation. Making changes and/or modifications to implement this feature or that control is much more difficult (and disruptive) after they arrive (that was kick # 4 or 5? for me).


----------

